# Aaron's Start



## studeringaaron (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok me being new this is my first anything lol

well I'm not going to start working out as of yet my first step is to fast.
I have been real active and because of that activity I have had a huge appetite to keep me strong. A hand injury laid me up in the house for a year now and for over 2 years my activity level has dropped but the food intake has not.
I am still fairly strong still have plenty muscle just way too much fat now too so fasting I dont think will be a problem.
I am a 25 year old male 
as of this day I will be keep track of my progress here.

As of Day 1
Weight is 302
Height is 5'8"
Food Intake will consist of water and maple syrup
B Vitamin complex and and apple thrown in there every now and again
I will post at the end of the day my True intake any advice you guys can give would be great


----------



## studeringaaron (Jul 17, 2004)

day 1 went very well 
I had 64oz of water and 4 tblspoons of syrup and a few multi vitamins 
I will check back when I am done fasting and start my actual Diet


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 17, 2004)

studeringaaron said:
			
		

> Food Intake will consist of water and maple syrup
> B Vitamin complex and and apple thrown in there every now and again
> I will post at the end of the day my True intake any advice you guys can give would be great



 
How long is this fast?


----------



## studeringaaron (Jul 17, 2004)

5 days unless  I feel cant handle it and then Ill stop and try somthing else


----------



## kvyd (Jul 20, 2004)

wow...seems like the worst idea ive ever heard.


----------

